# torn dewclaw



## see goat run (Mar 24, 2011)

One of my goats tore a dewclaw yesterday.  It looks to be torn pretty good.  Called vet, and he said to pack it with corona or bag balm and if it is hanging loose to cut it off.

I'm not so sure on cutting it.  He is pretty ouchy about it. Anyone else experience this.  I have no idea on how he did it


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 24, 2011)

I agree that if it's dangling by a piece, I'd cut it off....if he's ouchy about it, he'll be even more so if he tears it off on his own, and this way you can be sure it's cleaned / disinfected when it happens.

Keep an eye on it and if it seems swollen or he gets a temp, do a full 5-7 days of Pen G to combat infection.

If it's pretty wet where you are, I'm not so sure I'd pack it w/ ointments...(hold in bacteria) but if where he walks is dry, it may not hurt.  I'd spray it w/ some form of disinfectant (iodine comes to mind) before I packed it, though.

Good luck.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 24, 2011)

I agree with rollson packing it with an ointment, I would do hydrogen peroxide, or iodine a couple times a day on it. and keep him in a clean area for a few days.


----------



## see goat run (Mar 24, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> If it's pretty wet where you are, I'm not so sure I'd pack it w/ ointments...(hold in bacteria) but if where he walks is dry, it may not hurt.  I'd spray it w/ some form of disinfectant (iodine comes to mind) before I packed it, though.
> 
> Good luck.


Thank you to everyone  that responded.

I don't have iodine on hand but I do have hydrogen peroxide.  I don't see a lot of swelling.  He's not as ouchy as he was yesterday.  He was limping around yesterday and holding that foot up, and after I had put the ointment on it he put on his pouty face and ran into his goataloo (igloo doghouse)  and wouldn't come out for a while,  but today he's eating and moving around on it  and very interested in attention.  Its pretty dry where I'm at so I don't have to worry about wet and humidity.


----------

